# 07 Spec V Trunk Won't open with remote



## vicicarus (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you in advance for any and all help provided,

(2007 Nissan Sentra Spec V) I can't open trunk with the remote. I looked to see if I had the security switch that some cars have but didn't find it. So I inspected the (ACTUATOR-TRUNK Part No.: 84680-ET000) while the trunk is open. I push the open button on the remote and I see it moves but just barley, also makes sound. With the trunk close you can hear it try to open but it doesn't. I am however able to open trunk from the inside with the lever. I used WD40 on the part but it didn't help. I manually moved it to see if it was stuck but that didn't help either. Is there any other way to test this part to determine if this is the issue before I pay the $1XX.XX for a new part?


----------



## vicicarus (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is an update:

I bought the part and now it works. Hope this helps.


----------

